# Wanted! 1986- 1987 GT Performer



## Crackerjack1960 (May 4, 2020)

Hey looking for my original GT performer. 1987 performer black with pink lettering. Doesn’t have to be perfect it can be a project.. actually I prefer a project. PayPal ready or cash in hand located in NJ NY area.  Call or
Text 646 335 7573. 
trying to get all of my personal bikes refurbished so I can display them in my house. Thanks so much!  I posted a picture of what my bike pretty much was. Thanks again


----------



## birdzgarage (May 5, 2020)

From what i learned while researching mine that is the first generation.85 to mid 87. Ive seen 87s made in bothe styles. The pink 87 i had was a second gen style. Main difference being the second bend added to the down tube by the bottom bracket and the top tube lost the traditional gt capped top tube to a different design.both killer bikes.


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (May 5, 2020)

Yeah I remember the small holes on the fork and frame. Not really sure if there was one bend or two. What’s the rarest one??


----------



## birdzgarage (May 5, 2020)

Im not sure which one is rarer,but i think the first gen are more desirable.i dont know the production numbers but the 1st models seem to get more money.


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (May 5, 2020)

Pretty sure my first bike was tgere was I have pictures


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 5, 2020)

The double bend is a Pro Performer, it's one notch up, beyond that it gets complicated. There were some World Tour, Freestyle Tour Team type bikes. There were USA made, Japan and Taiwan made. Holes in the dropout and Serial help determine where they were built. The early years are seen as 84-87'. Hardcore even cutoff at 86' or USA only made. 87' was about the pinnacle of Flatland and many variations from companies, but GT was the standard. I had a chrome 84 or 85 but let it go with many others unfortunately.





						- OFFICIAL: 1986 GT Performer Thread - - BMXmuseum.com Forums
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (May 5, 2020)

Anyone have one?


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (May 6, 2020)

Found one check out my post


----------

